# Zip line ghost climber - any purchase options?



## Parobellumx (Oct 16, 2011)

In prior years I have rigged a ghost "zip line" - we manually pulled it up the roof line and then would let it go when someone came by. 

Anyone know of something I could get to automate this or at least have some kind of wireless climber?

Thanks


----------



## Parobellumx (Oct 16, 2011)

I should have been more specific - so like Axworthy ghost but a climber (meaning it has to pull up a zip line).


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Don't know how skilled you are ,but you can check this out, they also sell it as a pre-made unit. 
http://nutsvolts.texterity.com/nutsvolts/200910?pg=52#pg52


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

Never heard of Nuts and Volts until today. How did I miss that?


----------

